# Code P0464 - Anyone else having this issue?



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Have any of you Gen1 owners have had any issues with the P0464 - fuel tank level sensor - circuit intermittent DTC? 

Car has roughly 230,000 KM and I have noticed in the last year or so the fuel gauge on the cluster has been weird at times after fill ups. The test procedures on confirming if this is either the level sensor, bad wiring or cluster is fairly simple but I wanted to see if anyone else has had experience with this code and repair. I did look and do a fair bit of searching and didn't really find anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Dinner (Jan 28, 2017)

Dinner said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Have any of you Gen1 owners have had any issues with the P0464 - fuel tank level sensor - circuit intermittent DTC?
> 
> ...


Also could be a PCM issue. I'm leaning towards the level sensor being the issue based on what I've noticed after re-fueling in the last 8-10 months but hopefully someone else has had some experience with this.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

If you have hp tuners or access to gds2 you can find out for sure, and with hpt if it's going out of whack you may be able to correct it for the time being until you replace/fix whatever needs to be done.


----------

